# Hi all! … I’m Rob and I came to download all your POIs



## MrRob (Apr 15, 2022)

My wife and I have been Motorhomers for about 32 years. We’ve had many many Eurovans over the years from small pop tops to a 7 berth Laika, but for the past 10 in our 2003 Chevy Roadtrek 190p with a drinking problem so we tend to keep to the uk now.

Anyway here’s one of my favourite pics of our van in our favourite spot (although it’s not strictly a wild camp) Clifforch CAMC CL, looking out towards the Irish Sea.






Anyway I’m gonna try get involved in things on the forum here so hopefully get to know some of you 

Thanks for reading, Rob B)


----------



## Brockley (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi Rob, fancy a pint sometime?


----------



## MrRob (Apr 15, 2022)

Brockley said:


> Hi Rob, fancy a pint sometime?


… it’s Beer O’clock now …


----------



## Brockley (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## trevskoda (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi yes, I saw you looking over at us in Co Antrim when we were looking over at you from around the corner near Dunluce castle.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi and welcome, lovely van


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Robmac (Apr 16, 2022)

Welcome along MrRob, nice van.


----------



## Drover (Apr 16, 2022)

Hello and welcome


----------



## MrRob (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi @jeanette @campervanannie @phillybarbour @yorkslass and @Drover 

@Robmac Thanks! We love it. It’s the best compromise we have found for travel, access and camping in any of the vans we’ve had.

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi, welcome aboard - love that van!


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi, and welcome from Torbay, Devon...


----------



## bazzybabes (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi Rob, welcome aboard


----------



## Wully (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi Rob welcome along I had the baby brother of yours I loved it absolutely bomb proof.


----------



## MrRob (Apr 19, 2022)

Wully said:


> Hi Rob welcome along I had the baby brother of yours I loved it absolutely bomb proof.
> 
> View attachment 107932


Hi @Wully , that’s a nice looking van. Almost had one of them as a daily driver but went Japanese with a JDM Nissan Elgrand instead. Kept it 9 years so I liked it but didn’t have that solidity of an American van. I might scratch that itch one day. Would make a great day-van.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi and welcome I've owned a Chevy astro with the V6 engine in the past and also many American cars mostly v8 as you can't beat the sound of a V8 currently own a 1967 Plymouth valiant


----------

